# Jobs in Dubai without degree



## Neomaster (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello,
I‘d like to find a job in Dubai (or Abu Dhabi), but I don‘t have degree. 

I don‘t have experience in one particular field/industry, but rather various bits from many industries. What are the chances of white European to land a good job in UAE in administrative/office position or call center/customer support without degree?

I was also thinking about part-time study while working on full-time basis. Would that be possible under residential visa or not?

Would it be better to come to Dubai in person or should I apply for the jobs from abroad? I found out that online recruitment websites (such as Bayt, MonsterGulf, etc.) are just waste of time. Should I apply via company‘s careers websites or LinkedIn? Would it be mad to come to Dubai with 2k € in savings without job/interview lined up? For how long would I be able to support myself in Dubai with my savings?

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The type of job you seem to be describing are low paid here and are largely filled by people from Asia and the sub continent. Unless you're talking about a senior position you, would probably find the salary a struggle to live on here.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

doctorik said:


> Hello,
> Would it be mad to come to Dubai with 2k € in savings without job/interview lined up? For how long would I be able to support myself in Dubai with my savings?
> 
> Thank you for your replies.


This is completely mad. Unless you have friends here who will let you crash with them.

Are you an Australian citizen / resident? I’d advise you to stay there, low skilled labour gets paid really well there, not here


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Its not a good decision to move to Dubai coz of the qualification and exp with you.


----------



## Neomaster (Aug 3, 2011)

zed_kid said:


> Are you an Australian citizen / resident? I’d advise you to stay there, low skilled labour gets paid really well there, not here


No, I‘m not. I just put Australia there when I registered here long time ago. I was thinking about full-time study in the Oz at that time, but it‘s a long run from financial point of view :-(

Anyway, thanks for the answers, guys. I guess I‘d start looking somewhere else, because I don‘t have enough experience for senior positions in whatever field.


----------

